# turn popping cork for me



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

I have a cork about 4'' long I need to duplicate. What wood or material would be best to use. I can not buy this cork any more and would like to make some. Can someone in Galveston area turn one on a lathe for me? Bobby 713-416-4213


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Post a picture of what you want turned.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

post a pic so we can see it



I have done lurers from balsa, basswood and cedar so I guess any of them would work


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*I will try from my phone*

ok


----------

